# The Hares :)



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

trying to get them to stand properly but its a lost hope with them ha


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

They are quite spectacular!!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aww they're lovely! Id been looking at Belgian Hares the other day, but refrained as Im waiting for my new babies next month.
Are they very different from other rabbit breeds?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> Aww they're lovely! Id been looking at Belgian Hares the other day, but refrained as Im waiting for my new babies next month.
> Are they very different from other rabbit breeds?


i have to say they are a lot more inquisitive and maybe a little bit more intelligent than some breeds, and as ive discovered u may think a fence is high enough and they soon tell u its not or find a way to get over it. like climbing on top of their hutch to hop over ha


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Are they hares or breed of rabbit?
I thought hares only can live as a wild animals


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> Are they hares or breed of rabbit?
> I thought hares only can live as a wild animals


breed of rabbit that have been bred to look like hares


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow that's amazing as first bunny looks just like hare!
We don't have bunnies in my country only hares which not that many anyway as some idiots kill them and eat! 
Bunnies are only like domestic no wild at all! I wonder why? And why you have so many here. Well kind of can guess hahahahha


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

realy stunning


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Do they need any specialcare? Like bigger space or no ramps? Just sondered if they are more "fragile" with those long legs?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Do they need any specialcare? Like bigger space or no ramps? Just sondered if they are more "fragile" with those long legs?


if you only had small housing to begin with then yes you would need a bigger space, but my saying is it can never be to big ha.

ramps and levels are fine, but i wouldnt personally want mine jumping from to high with their backs being more arched but they would probs be fine but im an ocd worrier ha.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> if you only had small housing to begin with then yes you would need a bigger space, but my saying is it can never be to big ha.
> 
> ramps and levels are fine, but i wouldnt personally want mine jumping from to high with their backs being more arched but they would probs be fine but im an ocd worrier ha.


Yep. Me too. I just call it risk asessment and reduction.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

These two are growing up to be gorgeous buns.....hmmmm.....must get the bunny napping equipment sorted out


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Yep. Me too. I just call it risk asessment and reduction.


exactly, dont want no injuries caused by something i did.



StormyThai said:


> These two are growing up to be gorgeous buns.....hmmmm.....must get the bunny napping equipment sorted out


ha well i have moved house so you wont be able to find me


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> ha well i have moved house so you wont be able to find me


You keep believing that, gives me more chance to steal them then :cornut:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> You keep believing that, gives me more chance to steal them then :cornut:


ha u might want to bring your barbed wire cutters and gymnastic skills to get through the barbed wire and lasers


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are stunning lookin forward to lots more photos


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> they are stunning lookin forward to lots more photos


shall try, they are extremely difficult to get pictures of as they wont keep still ha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're gorgeous!
I don't think I've seen photos of them before


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

metame said:


> they're gorgeous!
> I don't think I've seen photos of them before


ive posted a few but they arent easy to get pictures of.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous and actually look quite athletic, streamline.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sskmick said:


> They are gorgeous and actually look quite athletic, streamline.


thank you, they would look even better if they stood properly ha


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

They're so lovely!  xx


----------

